# friend wants to run 16iu/day of hgh



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

friend of mine has quite a bit of hgh, he's been using 8ius a day but now he says he may up it to 16ius per day!

i said that its way to much and he should stick to the 8iu....what do you guys reckon?

he says he thinking 4days on at 16iu and 4 days off at 16iu

any advice i can give him, ive never tried hgh so im not too clued up on the amounts.

brand he's using is Hygetropin in 8iu vials


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

He must be minted lol


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

yeh lol im trying to get some freebies off him


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i see no point unless he is 250lbs+ and then only if he has every other aspect in order......i say thisbecause the amount he will gain will not justify the cost in my opinion the better option would be to use 8iu's 7 days a week for as long as possible....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I would agree with Paul, I mean its his money and he can do as he pleases, it probably won't do him any harm - but chances are it will be very wasteful on funds for the results returned?

I have used hGH, 2on 1off, 5iu per time and that worked great I felt. I did go through a period of doing 10iu 2 on 1off, and I can't say I noticed a great deal of difference other than going through it 2x as fast.

I'd go for the longer, more moderate dosed run myself.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

pscarb would his age matter to the amount used aswell as weight ,as i have been told you would need a "lot" if you are younger than 25???


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

jonesy1234cas said:


> pscarb would his age matter to the amount used aswell as weight ,as i have been told you would need a "lot" if you are younger than 25???


i used hgh when i was 20 and i didn't need "lots" i used 8iu/day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jonesy1234cas said:


> pscarb would his age matter to the amount used aswell as weight ,as i have been told you would need a "lot" if you are younger than 25???


you would need more at 21 than you would at 40 but definatly no where near this amount....most guys do not need more than 8ius a day if they feel they need more then they have not put the time into thei diet to increase muscle and are depeding on a drug that is **** poor at building muscle...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i never used gh,could not get it.might try some this year

but only 4 iu eod,enough for me.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i did ok on 10iu per weekk lol... thats what i will be doing again but staying on it all the time


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lois_Lane said:


> There is research showing you are best off shooting EOD with GH but IMO the higher the dose the higher the gain end of story really. No need to talk about the money aspect as this is obvious....


i disagree mate i hve used 16iu's a day and got nothing much more than when i did half that.....i think their is a limit that is connected to the amount of muscle you have to when GH is wasted by this i mean if your 300lbs then you may benefit from 16iu's a day but if you are 200lbs then it is a waste...


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Interesting Scott.

Only problem when i took growth is that with just 3iu eod i got cts (carpel tunnel syndrome) and literally couldnt use my right wrist.

I dont know why but it was only my right wrist that seemed to have it.

I would hate to think what it would have been like with 16iu per day.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

So would you say that it is/isn't wrong/sensible for a noobie to take gh?

Its interesting as many people on here say no its just for the elite but it seems scott found it worked wonders on a beginner


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Cheese said:


> So would you say that it is/isn't wrong/sensible for a noobie to take gh?
> 
> Its interesting as many people on here say no its just for the elite but it seems scott found it worked wonders on a beginner


I think the reason most say not to take it is that there are much more efficient methods lb for £ of gaining when new to training.

But if everything else was in order and cash wasnt an issue then I see no reason why not personally

I can't afford to run massive doses of GH but I am going to try and experiment as far as funds allow with the mixing of gh peptides and synth gh to run a "high" dose for an extended period of time given some of the results mentioned above.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well i don't really want to go into it as such on an open board but i increased my dose over the past few weeks and i got larger and leaner every one kept commenting on how much bigger and better i have been looking...........
> 
> That said i am using dodgy blue tops so not sure how many real functional iu are in each amp all i know is upping it has made things change rapidly.


my pot and point was more towards the new guys who are conned(no pun intended  ) by their supplier to buy loads of GH witha promise that they will become Pro's over night, as you and Scott know i have used high amounts but i prefer to keep my advice on a thread like this to doses that would be of use to the masses.....if you see what i mean mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> my pot and point was more towards the new guys who are conned(no pun intended  ) by their supplier to buy loads of GH witha promise that they will become Pro's over night, as you and Scott know i have used high amounts but i prefer to keep my advice on a thread like this to doses that would be of use to the masses.....if you see what i mean mate


ok so for some one who has trained for several yrs, 3yrs well and good diet go from 10stn (lol) to over 15.7stn how much gh would you reccomend per day?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> large doses of gh+androgens + AN ELITE TRAINER WHO KNOWS A BIT (pscarb,tinytom,jw etc) con i didnt include u as didnt know if ud want to be known for training others and thus plagued for advice, then i think insane results can and in my camp have been achieved..


What would you say to someone running large doses of GH on their first course of AAS and running it continuosly after?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

this thread is confusing?!!? why so many missing posts and edits????


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

***************


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

done


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Best thread ever lol you ever had cts jw?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

jw007 said:


> ***************





jw007 said:


> done


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

